# outlook daten in thunderbird importieren



## Sudnif (4. Mai 2010)

hallo

ich glaub ich bin doof 
also mein problem: ich habe vor die kontakte von outlook zu exportieren und dann windows neu aufzusetzen und dann diese kontakte wieder später in thunderbird zu importieren...bin grade am pc am ausprobieren ob das klappt bis jetzt leider erfolglos. habs schon mit .pst probiert, mit kommagetrennten usw.. ich kann zwar einige sachen importieren aber es wird zB nicht alles(wie zB die email addresse importiert) 

hab schon vieles probier aber nix hat einwandfrei funnktioniert..könnt ihr mich vieleicht helfen?

mfg sudnif


----------



## Torsley (4. Mai 2010)

fragt dich thunderbird beim installieren nicht nach profil dateien von outlook? oder macht das nur firefox mit den favs?


----------



## Sudnif (4. Mai 2010)

naja nur wenn halt schon outlook aufm pc denk ich mal vorhanden is..aber ich mach ja windows platt und installier dann nur thunderburd


----------



## kbyte (4. Mai 2010)

Tja, dann bleiben dir ja eigentlich nur die zwei Möglichkeiten deine Dateien aus dem entsprechenden Outlook-Benutzerordner herauszukopieren und nach der Windows-Neuinstallation wieder dort hinein zu kopieren (bei vorinstalliertem Outlook) um dann Thunderbird zu installieren, welches die Dateien automatisch beim ersten Programmstart importiert oder du installierst jetzt Thunderbird vor der OS-Neuinstallation und nutzt die automatische Importierung, um dann die Dateien aus dem entsprechenden Thunderbird-Benutzerordner herauszukopieren und nach der Windows- & Thunderbird-Neuinstallation wieder dort hinein  zu kopieren.


----------



## Torsley (5. Mai 2010)

ich mach es eh immer so, das ich die thunderbird und firefox profile extern habe. nach nem system neu aufsetzen, einfach nen neues profil anlege und den ordner angeben wo sie drin liegen. bei mir ist alles immer beim alten. addons, bookmarks, einstellungen alles bleibt wie es ist bzw vorher war eins zu eins. genau wie die ganzen windows eigenen dateien (videos, music etc). alles woanders hin und nur den ordner umlegen und anschließend ist alles beim alten.


----------



## amdintel (5. Mai 2010)

man kann leider nur mit bord  mitteln die Emal Konten ohne Inhalt exportieren?
ist jedenfalls bei  Windows Mail  so.. 
Emal mit kompletten Inhalt  zu thunderbird geht wohl  nur mit speziellen 
tools falls es so was gibt ?  weil ja auch TB ein anders Format hat ,
also wenn das nicht so viele sind entweder die abspeichern oder sich noch mal als
weiter leitung alle schicken die dann mit TB neu einlesen ?


----------



## Torsley (5. Mai 2010)

schonmal gegooglet und zB solche methode probiert? WinTotal Forum - KOntakte von Outlook in Thunderbird übertragen


----------



## Sudnif (8. Mai 2010)

also da in dem thread von torsley hat ja auch einer das problem das nur die namen usw übernommen werden aber nicht die email addressen; so auch bei mir 

zitat: 
Denn mein Problem ist heute, dass der Import nach Thunderbird zwar funktioniert, jedoch die Anzahl der Felder von Outlook der von Thunderbird übersteigt. Das hat nun den Effekt, dass bei der Zuordnung nicht alle Felder von Outlook in dem Felderabgleich zu finden sind. Und... natürlich: da die Email-Adresse bei Outlook erst recht spät auftaucht, ist dieses entscheidende Feld in der Liste nicht mehr vorhanden!


naja hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen


----------

